# NQ man allowed to keep pet croc



## Karly (Dec 23, 2010)

CLIMATE Change and Sustainability Minister Kate Jones has told a North Queensland man he can keep his father's crocodile as long as he meets guidelines. 


"as long as he meets guidelines" Hmmmm wonder what the guidelines are?

*Published On:* -
*Source:* Townsville Bulletin

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## JAS101 (Dec 23, 2010)

maybe fix its enclosure .


----------



## Jake_the_snake (Dec 27, 2010)

I have an old School friend living in Darwin with a pet croc.

They have to basically give them back at a certain size and can then get a new baby.

I guess it works like a Breeding program


----------

